# Need Labels/Logo stickers



## Jaccart789 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello friends...

would anyone share where they have their labels made?  I need 2-3 inch stickers (round, square) that I can use my logo. There are so many places but all sooo expensive. I did find a place for 100 stickers for 19.00 and then I lost the website.  Any information is appreciated!:grin:

Thank you!


----------



## lsg (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry, I design and make all of my own labels using Printmaster.   You can order semi-custom labels by the sheet here:  http://www.pvsoap.com/labels.htm


----------



## redblackrider (Sep 12, 2013)

I've had great service from these guys: http://www.mavericklabel.com/


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you! I appreciate all the information.


----------



## paillo (Sep 13, 2013)

I order plain labels from Sheetlabels and use my inkjet to print my labels and logos. Very inexpensive and allows me to customize as much as I want.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 13, 2013)

That's a great idea. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## CrafterAl (Sep 13, 2013)

I use http://growersdiscountlabels.com/ for a label on the front. That could include your brand information and logo and such.

Then use Avery labels or whatever to put custom information on the back. That label would include ingredients and so forth. You would design and print that one yourself as it would differ for every different product (soap variety).

The pro labels tend to look far better than what I could come up with. And all in all you probably save money with the professional labels too.

The GrowersDiscount folks will design the label from your concept for a nominal fee.

Put a pro label on the front and your amateur label on the back. You just set yourself apart! :grin:


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 20, 2013)

I get my labels from: http://www.annapolisallegra.com 
Ask for Natalie and tell her Bann51 referred you.  They're very helpful and customize for size.  I don't like using my printer. I wanted a more professional look and something that wouldn't run when wet.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I will look into all these suggestions! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 19, 2013)

I was looking for recycled paper labeling and found these guys: http://www.greenerprinter.com/


----------



## GuarinoSoaps (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's another great source for you  http://www.worldlabel.com/


----------

